# Ferry booked



## Trish1997 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ferry to Santander booked for 5 Nov but as sites are closing here and weather getting worse I've been thinking of going sooner. Travel Insurance booked for the 5th November for 164 days so would t be insured for a month before we go. Do we risk it? Sites are free there,well Aires are but not here. Maybe meandering into Portugal in the way down to southern Spain. What's everyone thoughts?


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm sat here,still working for a living.On call this weekend reading this and can't wait for the time in the very distant future when I will have that choice to make that you ask advice on!
To put it another way...I wouldn't be asking you.I would be on that ferry waving bye bye to Britain for the winter.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 9, 2017)

Go when it bst suits you, as your going for a longer period don't worry about who's open who's not, you will always find something.


----------



## barryd (Sep 9, 2017)

If its just the travel insurance your worried about do you not have an EHIC card which are free?

Thats all I use anyway, never taken out insurance.  One of us nearly always ends up in Hospital at some point as well.   Just go for it.


----------



## carol (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm sailing to Santander on the 29th December. That's as far as my planning goes!


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for the contributions  guys,yes I have the ehic card so I think we'll go for it. Gotta be better weather there there than here!


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hubby' was taken to faro hospital after cycle accident. I agree the hospital leaves a lot to be desired. We waited 12hous to be seen.that was on the EHIC card.might be different is taken to a private one.we paid 50 e to get back to campsite at 2am.


----------



## carol (Sep 9, 2017)

I always get insurance. With my current insurance, free with the Nationwide Flexiplus account I had to pay a supplement of £90 to have 90 days cover at a time. This year I'm going away earlier than usual so may go over the 90 days. This does worry me slightly but at least I'll probably be back in France by then. I've also got the EHIC of course. How do other people's health insurance work for extended travels?


----------



## carol (Sep 9, 2017)

***** said:


> Be carful Carol for insurance holiday  usually has to start and finish in UK. Once the 90 days is past, you would not be insured!



Yes, that's what I'm saying *****. I'll just have the EHIC when the 90 days expires. My partner used the then E111 in Loches in France, many years ago. Couldn't have paid for better or prompter treatment.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 9, 2017)

I've just changed ferry to leave on the 3rd October  so we won't be covered for the first month, we paid nationwide an extra  £200for the long stay.
It was £50extra but we'll get that wild camping there.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 9, 2017)

***** said:


> That was a long time.
> We were at Caldas da Rainha and Kath was triaged within 10 mins, then seen by DR within same, but then had to wait for blood test results. All in it only took about two and half hrs.
> But people lying all over the place and looking half dead (really looking dead)




People were on gurneys in the waiting room really ill when we were there,  reports of a person dying the day before in the waiting room, really dire the hospital was.
They asked for passport which I didn't have to hand but I had it online, it was a worrying moment when I couldn't get signal in the hospital to download I think but thankfully after going outside I managed to do it otherwise they wouldn't have seen him.
Thank goodness reception spoke English though.
I carry our passports everywhere now, I found out its necessary to cary them in Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

We have decide to use the EHIC card if necessary for the first month as I know the travel insurance won't kick in until the 5th november.
 Are you saying that I still have to inform the insurance?  I know the won't insure for the extra month only for an extra 14 days.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

***** said:


> What I implied, was that your whole period of insurance could be invalid, as you intend starting your journey one month before the insurance policy starts.
> I would recommend you check this out!



Good point thanks, I'll phone them tomorrow to check that out. Thank  you for pointing that out, could have turned out nasty!


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 10, 2017)

I've got it in writing that it's for 167 days but I'll change the start date now,when I ring them in the morning.
Thanks for the heads up on that too.


----------

